
Node v0.4.3 released - js4all
http://nodeblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/node-v0-4-3/
======
amock
Is this significant? I haven't used Node but the changelog makes it looks like
there's nothing particularly interesting about this release.

~~~
dekz
I believe every even version ie 0.4.x are just bug fixes and usability
additions. I think the real core comes in the odd releases 0.3/5.x.

~~~
js4all
In the past the 0.2.x was the API stable branch and the 0.3.x was the
experimental branch for the development of new features like SSL.It had an
incompatible API against the 0.2.x branch.

All this went into the 0.4.x branch, which is now stable again and new
features incl. API changes can be expected for 0.5.x.

------
billmcneale
The number of comments shows that node.js is rapidly confirming its fad
status.

~~~
te_chris
No you're totally right. A technology that allows easy, fast web programming
in a paradigm that perfectly matches the nature of the web (event-driven
design) is absolutely a fad.

